

Ask HN: How do you keep a diary or journal? - Biraffe

I now need to keep a diary or journal to keep track of certain things.  Not necessarily technically things but more so mood.<p>So how do you keep track of these things?
======
hoggle
I've been using Commit on my iPhone, it helped me get into the habit for a
while but I've given up on keeping my journal some time ago... most likely
because of the depression I've silently got myself into - never mind that it's
one of the main tools to get out of a rut, so thanks for reminding me again :)

Let's commit to keep a journal - good luck to you too:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/commit/id473527073?mt=8)

~~~
Biraffe
Looks decent. Only I don't have a apple device. I'm sure it will help others
though.

~~~
hoggle
Just found this by coincidence via here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7950866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7950866)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doboko.hab...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.doboko.habits.free&hl=en)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.liftworldw...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.liftworldwide.lift&hl=en)

Cheers :)

